# Hualong vs Meiying (Poll)



## LiquidDnB (Jun 22, 2015)

Which is better? The Hualong or Meiying?

I have yet to try the Hualong, but the Meiying is pretty great. It has 50 degree corner cutting and line-to-line reverse. IMO it feels just like the rest of the -ying series. My only problems are the M slices, which are a tad bit slow for my taste, and the lockups. Despite the great corner cutting, I still manage to lock up on this cube. I'm not sure why, its kinda like on the Gans 356(which I have only briefly tried).

EDIT: Just got the Hualong. It feels a lot like a weilong for a lighter turning style. My only problem with the weilong was the weight, so I really like this cube. It is my new main.
Post your thoughts! Which is better, how is it, and why do you think it's better?

Thx
-LiquidDnB


----------



## supercube (Jun 22, 2015)

I have a hualong and I had an aolong V2. never tried the meiying but I think there was an issue with the center caps falling off. you can fix that with a piece of paper under the cap. the hualong is great. I like it better than the aolong V2 except the reverse corner cuts are better on the aolong v2. if there is a cube that can reverse corner cut like the aolong v2 but feels like a hualong I think the search for the perfect cube is over.

one interesting thing about the design of the hualong is that it feels loose even if you tighten it up but it will never pop even if you adjust it to be loose. feels like the corners are just gliding through empty space and hanging from the corner foot. the corners do not twist though.


----------



## LiquidDnB (Jun 27, 2015)

supercube said:


> never tried the meiying but I think there was an issue with the center caps falling off. you can fix that with a piece of paper under the cap.



The Meiying actually has very deep center caps. Even after dropping it from a long distance to test it, the caps stay on very well. 

Just got my hualong, its great! I like it better than the meiying, but only because of my personal preference. It is my main.



supercube said:


> one interesting thing about the design of the hualong is that it feels loose even if you tighten it up but it will never pop even if you adjust it to be loose. feels like the corners are just gliding through empty space and hanging from the corner foot. the corners do not twist though.


yeah, i think its because of the empty corners. It gives it a kinda clicky feel reminiscent of the -ying series that I really enjoy.


----------



## viperzz33 (Aug 29, 2015)

it's weird because my weilong feels a lot lighter than my hualong. my hualong feels rather heavy. I got weilong v1.


----------



## 2180161 (Aug 30, 2015)

I prefer the MeiYing, because I find it faster, and also just due to personal preference. It suits my turning style very well as well.


----------



## YouCubing (Aug 30, 2015)

The MeiYing is the most perfect 3x3 ever to exist.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 30, 2015)

I havent tried either cube, but from the reviews, I feel like I would prefer the hualong. 



YouCubing said:


> The Weilong is the most perfect 3x3 ever to exist.



FTFY


----------



## YouCubing (Aug 31, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> I havent tried either cube, but from the reviews, I feel like I would prefer the hualong.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*cough cough*


----------



## AlexGJohnson (Aug 31, 2015)

hualong suits my turning style better


----------



## ljacob332 (Oct 24, 2015)

MEIYING


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Oct 24, 2015)

I really can't decide between the two, I,ll go with the Meiying. It was my main for a little bit before the Tanglong and after the Hualong.


----------



## Cubix8988 (Nov 24, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u0UhoxXy6AU


----------



## Matthew Zhang (Jun 8, 2016)

*Hualong is better! It is faster, airier, smoother, better, more good looking and the best cube to ever exist. It has popped 1 out of 1000 solves and hardly ever corner twists. The Meiying is OK but no match for the haulong. Anyone who says the Meiying is better will feel the wrath of the Moyu Hualong*


----------



## zhewenteh (Jul 8, 2016)

i dont have a meiying but i have a yuexiao...i think they are close...
i like the feeling of my hualong more but i wouldnt use it in a comp
so maybe meiying in a comp as i would with a yuexiao


----------

